# Lack of emotional support



## Kira (May 20, 2017)

I know it may sound cliche, but it still hurts. It hurts when you are not getting an emotional support from a person that you spent 23 years together. For me being there for each other is the foundation of a couple. 

My life can be emotionaly though at times. I would turn for his support and almost always got rejected and neglected. At least that is the way I perceive it. 

For the rest he is a nice guy without a particular issue. 

I tried to communicate to him about this. He got defensive even if I use all the advice from the numerous books and articles on the subject of «how to communicate your needs». 

What do I do? How should I eradicate my need of sharing, being heard and cherished when in trouble. 

Believe me, this does not happen often. I am pretty much independent in all the aspects of my life. I just need to know and have some evidence that I have someone in my life to rely upon when in need.

I feel so lonely in my marriage. I am 47 and feel like I failed completely to build a life I wished for despite all the effort I put in it.

Your input, advice and simple words of support are very appreciated!


----------

